# 3OP (corners) or BH (corners) with memo visual.



## jorgeskm (May 28, 2011)

Hello.

I memorize the edges with letters. But I can't memorizing the cube complete with letters.

With memorization visual for corners. ¿What method is better, 3OP or BH?

Thank you.


----------



## Kirjava (May 28, 2011)

BH is better for visual imo.


----------



## lucarubik (May 28, 2011)

visual memo with BH is about thinking what you are gonna do, at least that's how i used to do it (now i use letters for everything) is hard to get this, but there is a cuber in argentina that memorize all the cube visually and can do a BLD sub 40
i am 1:02 officialy wiht that memo


----------



## lucarubik (May 28, 2011)

damn it i sent it twice


----------



## jorgeskm (May 28, 2011)

In this post, blah do with 3OP an average of 24, only corners in 23 seconds. 
http://www.speedsolving.com/forum/showthread.php?4909-Blindfold-Failures-Thread&p=420179#post420179
But I don't know, if this average is with memorization visual. Someone could say me, if this average is with memorization visual or with letters?


----------



## mariano.aquino (Sep 11, 2011)

the cuber they mention above is tomas mansilla, http://www.worldcubeassociation.org/results/p.php?i=2011MANS02
and, yeah, he could even visualize 6/6 multibld
i dont know how he does it... 
either way, he switched to letters now. now he´s improving even more...:-S


----------

